

Questions you should ask about prediction APIs - louisdorard
http://www.programmableweb.com/news/6-questions-you-should-ask-about-prediction-apis/analysis/2014/09/12

======
PaulHoule
I think prediction APIs are a joke at this time.

The assumption here is that the hard part is running an SVM or a deep network
or random forest or something like that.

The hard part is really defining the problem, cleaning the data, figuring out
the features and parameter tuning the system. This involves building models
many times, and if (i) the clock is running on the algo, and (ii) you don't
know enough to implement the algo, you stay safely on the wrong side of the
commercialization valley of death.

